# For those with Cats, Presenting "Monorail Cat"



## Charles M (Jan 2, 2008)

A funny video about cats that is train related . It is G rated . 

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=6dgiUvWideg


Charles M


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: For those with Cats, Presenting "Monorail Cat"*

Monorail Cat haz left Stayshun!!! 







(To Get Cheezburger of Cors!)


----------



## Paul Norton (Jan 8, 2008)

No, I don't want you to build me a monorail.


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

Monorail cat...









... checks to see if turnout set for proper route.







Tom


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: For those with Cats, Presenting "Monorail Cat"*

Where's 120VAC on the rails when ya needs it?


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

- "Where's 120VAC on the rails when ya needs it?"

- Live steam's even MORE effective!









Monorail cat -









- ditches to prevent "Cornfield Meet"!



















Tom


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm? this could be captioned and sent in to LOLCATS. 


Monorail cat konfuzed by dou rail syzdem?


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice!!

I like how futuristic cats will be in the future. Especially Lasercats.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: For those with Cats, Presenting "Monorail Cat"*

But I think Hovercat is the real wave of the future......


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

Monorail cat - 








- checks to be sure crossing gates down before proceeding.







Tom


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: For those with Cats, Presenting "Monorail Cat"*


more animals


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: For those with Cats, Presenting "Monorail Cat"*

I was house sitting one winter. It was being a pretty nasty winter with one storm after another and 20 below temperatures. Since I was only there for a few months, I didn't bother to "install" my digital thermometer, I just put the remote pickup on the windowsill and closed the window on the wire. 

One morning the wind was blasting and the furnace was running. I looked at the thermometer and it said 63. What? I pushed the curtain aside, and outside the window, the cat was sitting on the remote temperature sensor.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: For those with Cats, Presenting "Monorail Cat"*

I like the invisible cat. No fuss no muss. Later RJD


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

no comment, just a funny cat picture


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's my favourite Cat:


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Where? is he snoozing on the seat inside the big yellow tractor


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: For those with Cats, Presenting "Monorail Cat"*

Where? is he snoozing on the seat inside the big yellow tractor 


Ha ha! Yup, he's purring away in the engine compartment.


----------



## Tom Lapointe (Jan 2, 2008)

*Monorail cat *







* -*

-










- *also performs bridge inspekshuns! *


















- *"Are you sure this thing's safe*







*" *






















- *"Hmmm - looks OK in this direction..." *






















*- "Yep; clearances look up to specs!" *

















*Tom*


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

WOW,
All this talk about kitty cats is getting me hungry, guess it time to call for take out, up here in NY we have our kittys with socki,chinese food... he he he yum yum


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Derailed![/b] 









Well at least he is not off his rocker!









Have fun,
David Meashey


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: For those with Cats, Presenting "Monorail Cat"*

OK, who is going to be the first MLS poster to get a cat photo on lolcats?


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

The cat may not be off his rocker but I think some folks here fell off it while posting







Later RJD


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I gave up any claims to sanity decades ago. As a life-long train enthusiast, I readily admit to being posessed by my loco - motives (especially the steamers).









Still having fun,
David Meashey


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, forgot to mention that I actually saw a prototype for the monorail cat many years ago. When I was the outlaw on the Dry Gulch Railroad at Hershey Park in the mid-1960s, I would see our own monorail cat almost every evening. The track we used was built with 25 lb/yard rail. That meant it had a fairly narrow rail head. Every evening about dusk, a little calico cat from one of the nearby houses just outside the park would come trotting along on top of the outside rail of the curve. The rail head couldn't have been more than 1 1/2 inches broad, but she strutted along it just like it was a sidewalk. Once she got alongside Boot Hill, she would "jump the track" and go into the weeds to hunt for mice and other small beasties.

Guess there is a prototype for everything.
David Meashey


----------

